# Crosscut spalted maple stabilized turkey call



## haddenhailers (Feb 6, 2014)

Tis the season I guess to make turkey calls! Here's one I just got done for a customer. I don't turn many stabilized wood turkey calls, but can't do much with crosscut without it! Wood came from Mark over at dbroswood!

Let me know what y'all think. 

Andrew

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 6, 2014)

Looks sharp ! CA finish ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes sir! I don't do ca on my standard turkey calls but I have to on the stabilized and Blackwood ones. 

Andrew

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm still trying to decide if I like this call. Nope I don't. Man I love that call. Awesome bro

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Feb 6, 2014)

Very nice work. The wood is outstanding.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2014)

Andrew do you feel the stabilized pots have a different sound or do you need to adjust any measurements for them
Thank
Tony


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah I find I have to go a little thinner on my bottom thickness, and I try to go fairly small on my post in the center. The density plays a big roll on these calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Feb 6, 2014)

You did that blank of maple justice !!!! 

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks Mark! Got a box full I need to send out now to be stabilized!

Andrew


----------



## RW Mackey (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice as always Andrew, you gotta love all that stabilized Spalted wood. Makes some great sounding calls.

Roy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 6, 2014)

That's good lookin caller

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 6, 2014)

What Roy said and I think stabilized spalted maple is one of the best looking woods.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 6, 2014)

Stabilized spalted maple is one of my favorites! I do a ton of it! 

Thanks everybody for the kind words!

Andrew


----------



## jbuchin3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice job!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 7, 2014)

I appreciate all the compliments guys! If I could figure out how to make a living at this I'd be there now!

Andrew


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks great. 

Win the lotto and your call making will allow you to make it a full time job. That's the only way I've been able to see it working out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2014)

The little I make calls between pens bowls and candle holders I really enjoy it and get a sense of satisfaction when I sell one or even just when I finish one. Andrews calls are awesome and I enjoy just visiting his website and Instagram just to look at the pictures of them

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 7, 2014)

Tony I appreciate it man! Recently most of the stuff I've been doing is orders, but I'm hoping to get to making a few more for fun soon as I can get done with turkey season! Talked to Mel today and I have box going in the mail tomorrow to play with next week! 

Andrew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 7, 2014)

haddenhailers said:


> Tony I appreciate it man! Recently most of the stuff I've been doing is orders, but I'm hoping to get to making a few more for fun soon as I can get done with turkey season! Talked to Mel today and I have box going in the mail tomorrow to play with next week!
> 
> Andrew


I'm going to get with you soon and get me a slate call to add to my call collection so catch them orders up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 7, 2014)

Let me know bub! I'll get you one going!

Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 7, 2014)

You are out there near Mac Dietrich... If I ever make it over to his shop, I may see if you're up for a visitor and stop by. I was hoping you'd have a booth set up at the boat show in Lexington, but the only call company I saw was Bluegrass Calls... talked to him for a bit.


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah have Mac give me a shout and come by! I live right off of 65 bub! Be glad to have you come by!

Andrew


----------

